# Home Theater volume too low or no surround sound



## htneedsfix (Dec 16, 2010)

I need help to fix the problem in Phillips Home Theater HTS3400/37B. The sound from Home Theater System for any external sources (TV, Laptop etc) using the Line Inputs (TV or Auxiliary Audio In) is very low or incorrect. The Line Ins are White and Red - RCA Inputs.

I need to raise the volume level to almost mid level to hear the sound coming from front left and right speakers. I say "incorrect" because the sound doen't come from the Center Speaker and that's what makes the sound very low. It used to be alright earlier. I had TV Audio out hooked to Line Ins of Home Theater there used to be nice suround sound, however, suddenly, the issue started to show up.

However, if I play any CD/DVD/FM i.e. any internal sources the sound is perfect.

Any help to fix this up would be highly appreciated.

THANKS!!!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sounds like you need to turn up the volume controls on the TV and laptop up. I assume you’ve pushed the correct “AUX” or “TV In” input on the remote? Made sure all the speaker connections are good? Don't have any headphones plugged in? Turned off the "Mute" functions? Selected “Surround” sound? Haven’t adjusted the Center speaker volume down to low?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## htneedsfix (Dec 16, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Sounds like you need to turn up the volume controls on the TV and laptop up. I assume you’ve pushed the correct “AUX” or “TV In” input on the remote? Made sure all the speaker connections are good? Don't have any headphones plugged in? Turned off the "Mute" functions? Selected “Surround” sound? Haven’t adjusted the Center speaker volume down to low?
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne for your response. Yes, I have checked these basic things and there isn't any fault in that. Maxing the volume of external source doesn't make any difference. The Audio Out from TV was always connected to Home Theater's TV Line In inputs and it used to give perfect surround sound, however, one day it just stopped working that way and the volume went too low.

And, as I mentioned earlier, if I just change the source to be DVD, the sound comes back normal.

If there is any way I can find the issue, if some part need replaced, I can look into that.

Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> however, one day it just stopped working that way and the volume went too low.


In that case, most likely time for a new one. The way they build things these days it’s not cost-effective to try to repair them.

By the way, welcome to the Forum! (And sorry for the delayed welcome!)

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

htneedsfix said:


> I need help to fix the problem in Phillips Home Theater HTS3400/37B. The sound from Home Theater System for any external sources (TV, Laptop etc) using the Line Inputs (TV or Auxiliary Audio In) is very low or incorrect. The Line Ins are White and Red - RCA Inputs.
> 
> I need to raise the volume level to almost mid level to hear the sound coming from front left and right speakers. I say "incorrect" because the sound doen't come from the Center Speaker and that's what makes the sound very low. It used to be alright earlier. I had TV Audio out hooked to Line Ins of Home Theater there used to be nice suround sound, however, suddenly, the issue started to show up.
> 
> ...


Have you tried switching inputs between TV and CD (connect TV to AVR's CD input, and vice versa)? This should tell you whether issue (either bad setting, connection, etc.) is at source or AVR.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

sga2 said:


> Have you tried switching inputs between TV and CD (connect TV to AVR's CD input, and vice versa)? This should tell you whether issue (either bad setting, connection, etc.) is at source or AVR.
> 
> Regards,
> sga2


Sorry - I must have a case of the Mondays (yeah, I know it's Thursday) - just realized there are no external CD/DVD inputs...

Just for the sake of it I'd try using different cables to connect another external player (ideally a basic tape deck or CD player, something that does not have adjustable line output trim) to your aux inputs. If that doesn't do any better and you are 100% certain that there are no settings in your HTIB that are to blame, you might need to ask Santa for a new one. Sorry about that.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## htneedsfix (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks Wayne and Sga2 for your responses!

I just tried if there is anthing that can be adjusted.


----------

